# Nfl Sunday Ticket Superfan supercast



## directvsocks (Sep 17, 2008)

The superfan product has been oversold and for two weeks in a row, supercast has told users that too many user were already connected and advised to try again later.

Customers pay $400 for the superfan package and are told to try again later.

Directv offered me a $20/mo credit for six months and promised the problem would be resolved in 24 hours.

I have subscribed to the NFL Sunday ticket for 12 years


----------



## DanER40 (Oct 25, 2007)

This was on a deal site I frequent. Things like these usually spread to other deals sites like wild fire. This thread had over 20,000 hits. Here is the text from the post:



> This worked for Week 2 (9/14/08). If it works again next week (9/21), I'll update the title and bump the thread.
> 
> Watch NFL games on your computer FREE! Works right now.
> 1. Go to www.Directv.com
> ...


All these poachers could be sucking up the bandwidth.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

There are no bandwidth issues .. The comments made above are completely untrue .. As for the "Free" sites, DIRECTV is aware of this information already.


----------



## directvsocks (Sep 17, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> There are no bandwidth issues .. The comments made above are completely untrue .. As for the "Free" sites, DIRECTV is aware of this information already.


If Directv is not having bandwidth problems with Supercast, why did they offer me $120 in credits because I could not get their programming but did get the message to try again later?

I called Blitz, Directv contracted them to write the software to stream the NFL supercast, and they verified directv did not have the server capacity for the requests ther received in weeks one and two.

You can call them yourself
http://www.businesswire.com/portal/...d=news_view&newsId=20080915005411&newsLang=en


----------



## directvsocks (Sep 17, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> There are no bandwidth issues .. The comments made above are completely untrue .. As for the "Free" sites, DIRECTV is aware of this information already.


This is the same error reported last year

http://fangsbites.blogspot.com/2007/09/glitches-with-directv-supercast-part-ii.html


----------



## directvsocks (Sep 17, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> There are no bandwidth issues .. The comments made above are completely untrue .. As for the "Free" sites, DIRECTV is aware of this information already.


This is the same error reported last year

http://fangsbites.blogspot.com/2007/09/glitches-with-directv-supercast-part-ii.html


----------



## directvsocks (Sep 17, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> There are no bandwidth issues .. The comments made above are completely untrue .. As for the "Free" sites, DIRECTV is aware of this information already.


http://corner.bigblueinteractive.com/index.php?mode=2&thread=301912


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

There was something going on with the login last weekend. I give my father my login info so he can watch the Giants in Chicago. He said he just clicked on the link I sent him and he went right into it without having to enter any login info at all.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

directvsocks said:


> If Directv is not having bandwidth problems with Supercast, why did they offer me $120 in credits because I could not get their programming but did get the message to try again later?
> 
> I called Blitz, Directv contracted them to write the software to stream the NFL supercast, and they verified directv did not have the server capacity for the requests ther received in weeks one and two.
> 
> ...


No need to call .. from the information I've heard, the report was "There were no capacity issues."

As for credits .. There are a number of folks here that have gotten a $20/month credit for a variety of reasons .. perhaps the CSR was just trying to make you happy.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

directvsocks said:


> http://fangsbites.blogspot.com/2007/09/glitches-with-directv-supercast-part-ii.html


Thats from 2007.....Isnt misquoting news by date how american airlines stock plunged...


----------



## directvsocks (Sep 17, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> No need to call .. from the information I've heard, the report was "There were no capacity issues."
> 
> As for credits .. There are a number of folks here that have gotten a $20/month credit for a variety of reasons .. perhaps the CSR was just trying to make you happy.


What was the report that you heard and who was the source? I gave you the phone number to my source. I included url's to support my observations. I personally contacted Blitz and Directv regarding the issue. I have phone records for the calls.

You should be able to do better than "information I've heard". Clearly a moderator can support his contested claims in an adult fashion and not "because I said so."


----------



## directvsocks (Sep 17, 2008)

rahlquist said:


> Thats from 2007.....Isnt misquoting news by date how american airlines stock plunged...


My bad.

Last season it was web based, per another thread on this site. It's eerie how they are having the same problem with production software/content/hardware that they did before a nationwide client based roll-out. I wonder how IT will deflect this problem.

p.s. thanks for reading and try it yourself this weekend


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

Supercast from this year and supercast from last year are completely different things. This years is an adobe AIR app. Air didn't even exist last year.


----------



## directvsocks (Sep 17, 2008)

evan_s said:


> Supercast from this year and supercast from last year are completely different things. This years is an adobe AIR app. Air didn't even exist last year.


Agreed.

Explain the same problem logging in to web based content last year and logging in to client based streaming content the first two weeks of the season this year.
Or are you unable to reveal _your _sources?


----------



## directvsocks (Sep 17, 2008)

Full disclosure:

It worked (for me) week one logging in before the early games started

It did not work (for me) week two logging in 30 minutes after the first games started.


----------



## directvsocks (Sep 17, 2008)

Directv would admit they have a problem and try to resolve it.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

directvsocks said:


> *Customers pay $400 for the superfan package *and are told to try again later


If you paid that than you are a fool.

Superfan is $99


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

evan_s said:


> Supercast from this year and supercast from last year are completely different things. This years is an adobe AIR app. Air didn't even exist last year.


You can still watch the supercast from a web browser this year. You can't do it full-screen - you need to use AIR for that - but you can still watch the games. So it's not completely different.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Worked fine for me both weeks.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

directvsocks said:


> Customers pay $400 for the superfan package and are told to try again later.





Blitz68 said:


> Superfan is $99


i think hes counting as $300 for the ticket + $100 for superfan = $400 total.


----------



## directvsocks (Sep 17, 2008)

Blitz68 said:


> If you paid that than you are a fool.
> 
> Superfan is $99


umm dude, Superfan is a $99 add on to the NFL Sunday Ticket which costs $289.95 for a before tax total of $389.94. With the "satellite tax" here in Tennessee the grand total is over $400.

This in no way implies that I am not a fool, however you do not need to show disrespect.


----------



## directvsocks (Sep 17, 2008)

dcowboy7 said:


> i think hes counting as $300 for the ticket + $100 for superfan = $400 total.


As much as I dislike the Cowboys, thank you for your support.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

directvsocks said:


> umm dude, Superfan is a $99 add on to the NFL Sunday Ticket which costs $289.95 for a before tax total of $389.94. With the "satellite tax" here in Tennessee the grand total is over $400.
> 
> This in no way implies that I am not a fool, however you do not need to show disrespect.


So you come here with a new account that is clearly to bash DirecTV (based on your user name) for one issue you had and yet you expect others to show you complete respect yet all you want to do is argue with them when they disagree with you (i.e. your opinion is the only one that matters). I had no problems logging to Supercast this weekend but I have no proof of that so I guess my opinion doesn't matter since I can't support it with phone records or screen shots showing I had no problems.

I'm not happy with everything DirecTV has done/is doing but I still think they are the best value for the money compared to other similar services but to each his own.


----------



## jjohns (Sep 15, 2007)

Some look very hard for any reason to call someone else a fool.
If you are waiting for DirecTV to admit to a problem - we will exhume you at that time.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

dbronstein said:


> You can still watch the supercast from a web browser this year. You can't do it full-screen - you need to use AIR for that - but you can still watch the games. So it's not completely different.


Read up a little on air. You build an air app by making a web based app then turning it into an air app that runs locally. The web based supercast and AIR are very closely related.

http://www.adobe.com/products/air/

I wasn't even a DirecTV sub last season but from what I understand last year was a slingmedia based product for the supercast so everything supercast this year is completely new when compared to last year.


----------



## directvsocks (Sep 17, 2008)

dbronstein said:


> You can still watch the supercast from a web browser this year. You can't do it full-screen - you need to use AIR for that - but you can still watch the games. So it's not completely different.


This is helpful information


----------



## directvsocks (Sep 17, 2008)

bluemoon737 said:


> So you come here with a new account that is clearly to bash DirecTV (based on your user name) for one issue you had and yet you expect others to show you complete respect yet all you want to do is argue with them when they disagree with you (i.e. your opinion is the only one that matters). I had no problems logging to Supercast this weekend but I have no proof of that so I guess my opinion doesn't matter since I can't support it with phone records or screen shots showing I had no problems.
> 
> I'm not happy with everything DirecTV has done/is doing but I still think they are the best value for the money compared to other similar services but to each his own.


Doug Brott accused me of writing a statement that was "completely untrue". My statement was the opposite of complete untruth and I assertively defended my statement and will continue to assertively defend my statement.

I believe that your statement that you had no problems logging in is true and I am not claiming that it is, as Doug Brott said, "completely untrue".

I have no problem with someone having a different opinion or having a different observation. I do have a problem with people calling me a liar when they don't know what they are talking about and a larger problem when people who DO KNOW what they are talking about calling me a liar. Doug was either mis-informed by his hidden source (In my opinion this is the case) or Doug was blatantly lying for his own reason (not likely, in my opinion).

I spoke with a Resolution Specialist this morning with Directv, his name was John, and he confirmed that this is a known issue that Directv is working to resolve.

I regret that I am new to this impressive forum filled with many helpful, intelligent directv aficionados. I wish I had discovered this forum without having a problem that Directv claimed did not exist. Sadly, tragically, that is not the case.

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

directvsocks, there were and are no capacity issues .. If you were having trouble logging in, it was not related to capacity which is what I indicated.


----------



## directvsocks (Sep 17, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> directvsocks, there were and are no capacity issues .. If you were having trouble logging in, it was not related to capacity which is what I indicated.


Respectfully, reveal your source or reveal the cause of the known Directv issue with supercast users getting the "try again later" message. If your source can only say that capacity was not the issue and not offer any answer to what the issue is, I would not consider them to be a credible source for this issue.

You work in IT and you clearly know how to troubleshoot problems. Why not share your enlightened _opinion _ as to the nature of the problem? Do you believe a Vendor who _tells _ you they are not the source of your issue when all of your evidence points to them or do you ask them for evidence to support their claim? You can bet the farm that I require evidence before accepting their claim.

Am I the only one in the forum that cares about users getting this error message when logging in to supercast? I honestly don't think so.


----------



## directvsocks (Sep 17, 2008)

directvsocks said:


> Directv would admit they have a problem and try to resolve it.


I spoke with a Resolution Specialist with Directv this morning and he did confirm that the "try again later" issue with supecast is known.

At least the Resolution Specialists know there is a problem.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

He's not going to tell you his source.


----------



## directvsocks (Sep 17, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> Worked fine for me both weeks.


I hope it works for everybody the next 15 weeks. Thank you for your participation.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

directvsocks said:


> Respectfully, reveal your source or reveal the cause of the known Directv issue with supercast users getting the "try again later" message.


Hopefully I wont upset Doug but.

Doug works with if not for Directv, as a moderator he is at least very well connected.

As for the 'Resolution Specialist..errr ummm a CSR and/or Resolution specialist have been known to agree there was a problem if its the shortest route to a happy customer result and will keep the call time down below the 6 min mark. Much like they will agree you are getting a HR2999 receiver when such a bird may not exist and they have no ability to promise specific hardware.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

directvsocks said:


> umm dude, *Superfan is a $99 add on to the NFL Sunday Ticket which costs $289.95 for a before tax total of $389.94. * With the "satellite tax" here in Tennessee the grand total is over $400.
> 
> This in no way implies that I am not a fool, however you do not need to show disrespect.


But you did not say NFL Sunday Ticket, You said Superfan package which is $99

Nuff said. Go Steelers!!!!


----------



## directvsocks (Sep 17, 2008)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> He's not going to tell you his source.


Then information from the source is de-valued until resolution confirms the source's information. You can't have independent confirmation without knowledge of the source.

If you don't think this stuff matters , "In 2005, the Central Intelligence Agency released a report saying that no weapons of mass destruction had been found in Iraq." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_invasion_of_Iraq


----------



## directvsocks (Sep 17, 2008)

Blitz68 said:


> But you did not say NFL Sunday Ticket, You said Superfan package which is $99
> 
> Nuff said. Go Steelers!!!!


Can I buy superfan without the NFL SUNDAY TICKET?


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

directvsocks said:


> Can I buy superfan without the NFL SUNDAY TICKET?


No....


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

directvsocks said:


> Then information from the source is de-valued until resolution confirms the source's information. You can't have independent confirmation without knowledge of the source.
> 
> If you don't think this stuff matters , "In 2005, the Central Intelligence Agency released a report saying that no weapons of mass destruction had been found in Iraq." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_invasion_of_Iraq


Doug doesn't need to do anything to prove his crediability here. His contributions over the years here are enough for most that frequent this board. If you would have been here longer than two days you may have noticed that.

He can only provide the information that is passed along to him. (Sorry Doug, don't mean to speak for you.)


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

OK folks, here's the story ..

I have been in contact with the folks involved in Supercast .. DIRECTV is aware of a problem that affected some subscribers .. DIRECTV has also said that this issue has been corrected and should not be a problem this coming Sunday.

All I can say is that this is NOT a universal problem and as I stated earlier, this is not a capacity issue. So, the sky is not falling ..


----------



## directvsocks (Sep 17, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> OK folks, here's the story ..
> 
> I have been in contact with the folks involved in Supercast .. DIRECTV is aware of a problem that affected some subscribers .. DIRECTV has also said that this issue has been corrected and should not be a problem this coming Sunday.
> 
> All I can say is that this is NOT a universal problem and as I stated earlier, this is not a capacity issue. So, the sky is not falling ..


Thanks Doug. This was way more helpful than stating what I had claimed was completely untrue.

Now when you say the sky is not falling......


----------



## directvsocks (Sep 17, 2008)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Doug doesn't need to do anything to prove his crediability here. His contributions over the years here are enough for most that frequent this board. If you would have been here longer than two days you may have noticed that.
> 
> He can only provide the information that is passed along to him. (Sorry Doug, don't mean to speak for you.)


I quickly could tell that Doug was the only source for truth on this issue which is why I pressed for a better answer. I wish he had not been so quick to question my credibility.


----------



## directvsocks (Sep 17, 2008)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> No....


Then I guess it costs more than $99 if you don't already have the NFL Sunday Ticket.

Bellsouth used to charge me $20 for dialtone so I could pay $47.95 for DSL. It sure felt like I was paying $67.95+ per month for DSL. Nowadays, you don't need the dialtone and it doesn't cost $67.95+ for the same DSL.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

It may have appeared he was questioning your credibility directly but I think it is safe to say that was not his intent. If like me and 90% of the others here he is at his real job (which is not DirecTV) and tries to squeeze in posts/responses the best he can.

Like the CID (Caller ID) issue where many have never had a problem while others have or seem to lose it on a monthly basis, he can't just assume it is a wide spread problem when only a few have stated they have "the" given problem.

Especially if he's using the product and he himself doesn't experience it. This thread was just going the way of when Earl would just get the hell pounded out of him because he wouldn't say "John Smith" w/ a title of ----------- said this.


----------



## directvsocks (Sep 17, 2008)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> It may have appeared he was questioning your credibility directly but I think it is safe to say that was not his intent.


I believe I took "completely untrue" as an affront. Considering Doug's role and standing in this community, I felt a responsibility to assertively defend myself.

Doug has confirmed that the problem I experienced was real.


----------



## DanER40 (Oct 25, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> There are no bandwidth issues .. The comments made above are completely untrue .. As for the "Free" sites, DIRECTV is aware of this information already.


Not that it matters, but it wasn't a "free" site, it was a "deal" site where people go to find good deals on products. I don't know of any "free" sites.

I posted in reply to the OP and thought that if thousands of non-paying customers were able to log-in for free, it may have sucked up the bandwidth.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

evan_s said:


> Read up a little on air. You build an air app by making a web based app then turning it into an air app that runs locally. The web based supercast and AIR are very closely related.
> 
> http://www.adobe.com/products/air/
> 
> I wasn't even a DirecTV sub last season but from what I understand last year was a slingmedia based product for the supercast so everything supercast this year is completely new when compared to last year.


I have no idea what differences they might be using in the underlying technology. I just know that last year you could watch the supercast in a web browser and this year you can watch the supercast in a browser. Doesn't seem all that different to me, aside from not being able to do full screen in the browser. Of course that's just from a user perspective, not a programming/IT perspective.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DanER40 said:


> Not that it matters, but it wasn't a "free" site, it was a "deal" site where people go to find good deals on products. I don't know of any "free" sites.
> 
> I posted in reply to the OP and thought that if thousands of non-paying customers were able to log-in for free, it may have sucked up the bandwidth.


It was a good thought, yes, but no that was not the problem.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dbronstein said:


> I have no idea what differences they might be using in the underlying technology. I just know that last year you could watch the supercast in a web browser and this year you can watch the supercast in a browser. Doesn't seem all that different to me, aside from not being able to do full screen in the browser. Of course that's just from a user perspective, not a programming/IT perspective.


The difference is that there is also an AIR client. There is a web-browser client and if that is what you are using, then the differences certainly will not be as great as if you were using the AIR client.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

directvsocks said:


> Directv would admit they have a problem and try to resolve it.


Curious....whom did you actually talk to on this at DirecTV?

Was it a CSR or someone else?

The reason I ask is that there was some conflicting information on this previously, and it would be nice to know the source of this updated information.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

directvsocks said:


> *Then I guess it costs more than $99 if you don't already have the NFL Sunday Ticket. *


Wrong again. Let me break this down to make it simple:

Superfan if you have Sunday Ticket $99.00

Superfan if you dont have Sunday Ticket $0.00

Do I have to make it easier?


----------



## HDTV1080p (Feb 15, 2007)

Anyone notice the e-mail from Directv that says "Due to the overwhelming popularity of SUPERCAST, you should login at 10 AM ET/7 AM PT on Sunday 9/21 to ensure your SUPERCAST Spot this weekend." Yet when you click the link it says "SUPERCAST is available from 9 am PT to 5:15 pm PT on Sunday."

Login at 7 when it isn't availble until 9?

Are there only so many "spots" available? How Many?


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

HDTV1080p said:


> Anyone notice the e-mail from Directv that says "Due to the overwhelming popularity of SUPERCAST, you should login at 10 AM ET/7 AM PT on Sunday 9/21 to ensure your SUPERCAST Spot this weekend." Yet when you click the link it says "SUPERCAST is available from 9 am PT to 5:15 pm PT on Sunday."
> 
> Login at 7 when it isn't availble until 9?
> 
> Are there only so many "spots" available? How Many?


last weekend I tried to log in and it said available from 12EST to 7EST Sunday.

So at noon I logged in with no problem, expecting to possibly see pregame shows. But the screen was just the Directv logo. At 1EST the logo stayed. No games game on. I changed to different channels to no avail. Finally I logged off. Then, for 10 minutes, it kept telling me that my username and password was invalid, even when I tried to log onto directv.com. Eventually (15minutes) after the games started, I was able to log in, tune to a game, change to another game, etc, and did not experience any more problems for the remainder of the day.


----------



## pbg (Oct 11, 2007)

HDTV1080p said:


> Anyone notice the e-mail from Directv that says "Due to the overwhelming popularity of SUPERCAST, you should login at 10 AM ET/7 AM PT on Sunday 9/21 to ensure your SUPERCAST Spot this weekend." Yet when you click the link it says "SUPERCAST is available from 9 am PT to 5:15 pm PT on Sunday."
> 
> Login at 7 when it isn't availble until 9?
> 
> Are there only so many "spots" available? How Many?


I doubt it. It sounds like the issue is probably more related to everyone trying to log on at the same time and perhaps it may be hosing-up whatever they use to authenticate. Not a bandwidth thing, more of a processing thing. They are probably trying to spreadout the time that folks log on.


----------



## directvsocks (Sep 17, 2008)

Blitz68 said:


> Wrong again. Let me vreak this down to make it simple:
> 
> Superfan if you have Sunday Ticket $99.00
> 
> ...


Were you in 'Nam?


----------



## directvsocks (Sep 17, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Curious....whom did you actually talk to on this at DirecTV?
> 
> Was it a CSR or someone else?
> 
> ...


Doug Brott has the best information on the issue and has stated that it was not bandwidth and that it was not capacity.

He has neither confirmed nor denied that it was Terry Bradshaw. I find it disturbing that he has not cleared Bradshaw of any impropriety.


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

Can't we all just get along?

Mods, plz close this thread. No new information is being added.


----------



## directvsocks (Sep 17, 2008)

jwd45244 said:


> Can't we all just get along?
> 
> Mods, plz close this thread. No new information is being added.


NANNYSTATE! NANNYSTATE!

"*Dennis: *Come and see the violence inherent in the system. Help! Help! I'm being repressed!
*King Arthur: *Bloody peasant!
*Dennis: *Oh, what a giveaway! Did you hear that? Did you hear that, eh? That's what I'm on about! Did you see him repressing me? You saw him, Didn't you?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071853/quotes

I think we should leave the thread open until at least Monday so we can report our successes in logging into the Supercast client on Sunday. Doug said Directv said it was fixed. We do a production test on Sunday and the post mortem on Monday where we reveal what the problem was and how it was resolved. That's what we do in IT. We don't ignore users, we help them.


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

I'm logged in now.

The one thing that bothers me is that the time zones are wrong and there doesn't seem to be a way to change it. I go to the Provide Feedback link on the menu bar and that doesn't bring up a way to leave any feedback!


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

Supercast thinks I am in the pacific time zone. At least I can switch back to the RZC this week.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I am in PT zone, so the time is right for me  .. But I tried a couple things and couldn't find how to change it. I'll see if I can find out anything.


----------



## tim99 (Sep 14, 2007)

Its run by a BOFH. Lets just hope he doesn't have your access card #.



directvsocks said:


> That's what we do in IT. We don't ignore users, we help them.


----------



## directvsocks (Sep 17, 2008)

tim99 said:


> Its run by a BOFH. Lets just hope he doesn't have your access card #.


What, me worry?:lol:


----------



## directvsocks (Sep 17, 2008)

tim99 said:


> Its run by a BOFH. Lets just hope he doesn't have your access card #.


Ya know Vandy beat Ole Miss in Oxford, right?


----------

